# dicke Wärmeleitpads, nur woher?



## riedochs (18. Juni 2008)

*dicke Wärmeleitpads, nur woher?*

Hallo

ich bin auch der Suche nach Wärmeleitpads wie dieses: Wärmeleit-Anpresspad 20x20x5mm

Allerdings sollte es 10 mm dick sein. Weis jemand wo ich sowas herbekomme?


----------



## exa (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: dicke Wärmeleitpads, nur woher?*

sorry, aber das is sinnlos...

1cm wärmeübertragung durch ein pad??? was willst du damit denn effizient kühlen???

das is einfach zu dick als das es die wärme ordentlich transportieren könnte...
nimm 2 dünne pads und mach ein passendes stück kupfer dazwischen...

oder such am besten gleich nen passenden kühler...


----------



## riedochs (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: dicke Wärmeleitpads, nur woher?*



exa schrieb:


> sorry, aber das is sinnlos...
> 
> 1cm wärmeübertragung durch ein pad??? was willst du damit denn effizient kühlen???
> 
> ...



Für den Anwendungszweck ist das Optimal und eine andere Lösung schwierig. Ich weis schon was ich tue.


----------



## exa (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: dicke Wärmeleitpads, nur woher?*

dann nimm doch einfach 2 pads von 5mmm und leg sie übereinander...


----------



## riedochs (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: dicke Wärmeleitpads, nur woher?*

Die Idee hatte ich auch schon. Dummerweise ist auf der einen Seite des Pads eine etwas feste Folie die eben auf ne eben Fläche aufliegen soll.


----------



## BloodySuicide (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: dicke Wärmeleitpads, nur woher?*

Darf man auch erfahren was du damit anstellst? 1cm WLPad sind doch schon sehr ungewöhnlich.


----------



## riedochs (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: dicke Wärmeleitpads, nur woher?*

Ich bin hier eine Dämmbox für ne Festplatte am bauen. Leise hab ich die Platte jetzt, aber die Wärmeabfuhr ist das Problem


----------



## Schnitzel (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: dicke Wärmeleitpads, nur woher?*

Wie weit ist das ganze schon fortgeschritten?
Eine Bitumenbox wäre auch noch eine Alternative.


----------



## riedochs (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: dicke Wärmeleitpads, nur woher?*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Wie weit ist das ganze schon fortgeschritten?
> Eine Bitumenbox wäre auch noch eine Alternative.



Der Prototyp ist bis auf das Kühlungsproblem fertig. Ich bin kein Fan von dem Bitumenzeug, vor allem da die dort verwendeten Matten ja aus dem KFZ-Bereich kommen und doch etwas ausgasen.


----------



## Maggats (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: dicke Wärmeleitpads, nur woher?*

dann leg doch eine kupfer oder alu platte dazwischen, anstatt den pads


----------



## exa (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: dicke Wärmeleitpads, nur woher?*

anscheinend überträgt ihm das zu viel schwingung...

wie is denn die temp von der festplatte???


----------



## TheSomberlain (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: dicke Wärmeleitpads, nur woher?*

Und wenn du einen massiven Kupferkern mit 2 dünnen Wärmeleitpads umgibts?


----------



## riedochs (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: dicke Wärmeleitpads, nur woher?*



Maggats schrieb:


> dann leg doch eine kupfer oder alu platte dazwischen, anstatt den pads




Ich habe im Moment kein 5mm Kupfer da und für ein Stück von max 40x40mm wollte ich auch keins kaufen


----------



## riedochs (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: dicke Wärmeleitpads, nur woher?*



exa schrieb:


> anscheinend überträgt ihm das zu viel schwingung...
> 
> wie is denn die temp von der festplatte???



die Festplatte hat momentan 51 Grad. Ist allerdings eine 7 Jahre alte IBM ICL35 mit 40 GB



TheSomberlain schrieb:


> Und wenn du einen massiven Kupferkern mit 2 dünnen Wärmeleitpads umgibts?



Geht nicht. Die Platte ist komplett mit dem Dämmmaterial umgeben. Dieses wird beim zusammenschrauben auch noch zusammengedrückt


----------



## exa (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: dicke Wärmeleitpads, nur woher?*

aber ganz ehrlich ich weiß jetz nicht wo das prob is bei 51 grad...

google hat sogar mal ne statistik veröfentlicht, das platten um die 30 schneller ausfallen als welche um 50 grad...

ich würde mir erst sorgen machen wenns dauerhaft über 55 ist...


----------



## riedochs (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: dicke Wärmeleitpads, nur woher?*

30 Grad würde ich nicht erreichen. Aber das Pad sollte doch einen vernünftigen Kontakt haben und der ist momentan nincht gegeben.

Ausserdem: Trau nie einer Statistik die du nich selbst gefäscht hast.


----------



## Maggats (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: dicke Wärmeleitpads, nur woher?*

mach doch mal ein foto von deiner box, so kann man sich besser vorstellen was du da benötigst


----------



## riedochs (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: dicke Wärmeleitpads, nur woher?*

Werde ich morgen mal machen


----------



## riedochs (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: dicke Wärmeleitpads, nur woher?*

So, hier mal die Fotos des Prototypen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnitzel (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: dicke Wärmeleitpads, nur woher?*

Ich denke nichtdaß daß eine gute Lösung ist.
Die Dämmmatten haben nicht nur eine gute Schallisolierende,sondern durch Ihre Feinporigkeit auch sehr gute Wärmeisolierende Eigenschaften.
Das ist irgendwie kontraproduktiv.


----------



## riedochs (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: dicke Wärmeleitpads, nur woher?*

Deswegen such ich ja die Pads. Ich habe heute an dem einen die Folie entfernt, die ganze Masse wird durchgehend warm. Müssten vielleicht etwas größer sein


----------

